# clippers



## tristansboers (Jun 24, 2012)

hello, this is my first post here. i have had goats for about 5 years, but i am just getting started showing market boers. i am in need of some clippers for the show and am wanting to hear some suggestions also which blade sizes to use. 
thanks for any advice


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome, gald you are here.

Sorry I do not sheer, so I know those that will do will be a big help


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a pair like this but mine our burgundy in color... http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... b61cc09595

I love how much quieter these are compared to my Oster A5 and my cordless Laube clippers.  We clip our goats, horses and cattle with them and have for the last 3 years and they've held up great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome! And congrats on your first market goat  We aren't doing market animals, BUT my 5yo has one she shows in novice market just for fun.
We use a pair of wahl horse showpro clippers, they aren't top of the line, but they work very well and if your looking for something within a budget price...
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com ... ypage-9922

It has an adjustable blade so you don't need to buy anything else for it. We've clipped or shaved all 12 of our goats with them and no problems.
I like the fact they are adjustable, so I don't need different blades, etc.


----------

